# 5 Vegas Torpedo Cigar Review - Best cheap cigar out there.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

At 3$ a stick you cant do better. Age them for awhile before smoking.

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Torpedo Cigar Review - Best cheap cigar out there.


----------

